# Reselling tips and questions



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (Oct 20, 2022)

I have recently thought about beginning to reselling some bottles for some extra money. I have bought a couple and was hoping I could get a value on them. Also any tips would be appreciated. Right now I'm thinking about using ebay although I know many don't particularly like it. Would etsy be better? Renting an antique booth is not an option thanks.
Here are the bottles I am asking a value on. Most seem to be worth about what I paid for them (Obviously I realize that I should have done some more research on the individual bottle now and that this isn't a good resell strategy)
Ball mason 1910-1923
3-5 on bottom






Per
martini cocktail
Usat
Martini vermouth
for
martini cocktail
Use
Martini vermouth
w/ kickup base









Green wine bottle I'm guessing it dates to the 30s or 40s w/ kickup base


----------



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (Oct 20, 2022)

Base and lip are with the last 2 pictures in above post




King size Grapette from Camdon, Arkansas





Frostie from Camdon, NJ





Richard Hudnut New York



Stett meat carving fork w/ stand


----------



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (Oct 22, 2022)

East_Tn_Bottle_Guy said:


> I have recently thought about beginning to reselling some bottles for some extra money. I have bought a couple and was hoping I could get a value on them. Also any tips would be appreciated. Right now I'm thinking about using ebay although I know many don't particularly like it. Would etsy be better? Renting an antique booth is not an option thanks.
> Here are the bottles I am asking a value on. Most seem to be worth about what I paid for them (Obviously I realize that I should have done some more research on the individual bottle now and that this isn't a good resell strategy)
> Ball mason 1910-1923
> 3-5 on bottom
> ...


The Ball jar is 1/2 gallon I believe. If that's helpful.


----------



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (Nov 1, 2022)

Another thing I was wondering about is shipping. Isnit better to use flat rate? Or does it depend on the item? I have been hearing about "buyer pays shipping" is there an option of seller paying it? If anyone with an ebay sellers account could chime in that would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Newtothiss (Nov 1, 2022)

Market place (app), craigslist (or other similar) are the way to go (no fees and minimal BS).

For some things however, ebay is the way to go...
The fees and BS SUCK!
But you get a much wider range of potential buyers... and can somewhat set parameters as far as who you sell to..


Good luck.


----------



## Newtothiss (Nov 1, 2022)

Shipping varies greatly on both the item, and destination.

In some cases, the USPS flat rate boxes are gold; not always though.
Really depends on dimensions, weight and final destination.

If you're shipping bottles, learn the art of expert packing!


----------



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (Nov 1, 2022)

Newtothiss said:


> Market place (app), craigslist (or other similar) are the way to go (no fees and minimal BS).
> 
> For some things however, ebay is the way to go...
> The fees and BS SUCK!
> ...


Alright thanks. I'll look into them. You said "for some things" would I just kinda experiment around? I've heard some good things about etsy.
And thanks for the shipping advice.


----------



## Newtothiss (Nov 1, 2022)

I have not used etsy, but have heard good things...

Looking at the "sold" filtered section of eBay can kinda give you an idea of the value of an item (or what people may be willing to pay).

It really depends on said item.
The condition, scarcity/rarity, market and buyer...
It's a bit of a crap shoot..


----------



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (Nov 1, 2022)

Yeah I've looked at that. From what I have found the ball jar goes for about $25 bucks. I bought an "Atlas strong shoulder" jar recently and have seen Atlas jars that look similar to mine, but where it says "ATLAS" is bigger than mine. So I wasn't sure if that added/subtracted to the value or not. If it's still about the same then their going for about $8. (Both of those prices are not including shipping)


----------



## FreeBirdTim (Nov 1, 2022)

I sell on eBay, but rarely sell my mason jars now. USPS shipping rates are insane and you have to double box jars or they'll break them 90% of the time. Then you have 12.55% eBay fees on the final sale price, shipping AND on sales tax. Add it all together and it's not worth it to me. 

For example, I remember selling a mason jar for $50 last year and realized that I had only cleared $25 after shipping and fees! I believe that was the last one I sold on eBay...


----------



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (Nov 1, 2022)

FreeBirdTim said:


> I sell on eBay, but rarely sell my mason jars now. USPS shipping rates are insane and you have to double box jars or they'll break them 90% of the time. Then you have 12.55% eBay fees on the final sale price, shipping AND on sales tax. Add it all together and it's not worth it to me.
> 
> For example, I remember selling a mason jar for $50 last year and realized that I had only cleared $25 after shipping and fees! I believe that was the last one I sold on eBay...


So you sell bottles but not jars on ebay, correct? And if I'm understanding that right, do you sell jars on another website or just not at all? Thanks for the input.


----------



## FreeBirdTim (Nov 2, 2022)

I prefer selling bottles over jars. They aren't as fragile and are easier to protect. I never double box bottles and the post office has never broken one on me. I do have a reproduction mason jar on eBay right now, but I'm not too worried about the P.O. breaking it, since it's not 100 years old! It kills me when they break a jar that's survived 100 years or more.

I also sell on Craigslist and have a yard sale once or twice a year to thin out my collection. Bottles and jars are just a small part of what I sell, though. Baseball cards, vintage Christmas decorations, license plates, Wade figurines, antique hand tools and just about anything else I can make a buck on! Lol!


----------



## Len (Nov 2, 2022)

FreeBirdTim said:


> I prefer selling bottles over jars. They aren't as fragile and are easier to protect. I never double box bottles and the post office has never broken one on me. I do have a reproduction mason jar on eBay right now, but I'm not too worried about the P.O. breaking it, since it's not 100 years old! It kills me when they break a jar that's survived 100 years or more.
> 
> I also sell on Craigslist and have a yard sale once or twice a year to thin out my collection. Bottles and jars are just a small part of what I sell, though. Baseball cards, vintage Christmas decorations, license plates, Wade figurines, antique hand tools and just about anything else I can make a buck on! Lol!


Another example of traditional New England-American free enterprise. More power to ya, FreeBirdTim.


----------



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (Nov 2, 2022)

FreeBirdTim said:


> I prefer selling bottles over jars. They aren't as fragile and are easier to protect. I never double box bottles and the post office has never broken one on me. I do have a reproduction mason jar on eBay right now, but I'm not too worried about the P.O. breaking it, since it's not 100 years old! It kills me when they break a jar that's survived 100 years or more.
> 
> I also sell on Craigslist and have a yard sale once or twice a year to thin out my collection. Bottles and jars are just a small part of what I sell, though. Baseball cards, vintage Christmas decorations, license plates, Wade figurines, antique hand tools and just about anything else I can make a buck on! Lol!


Thanks for the reply. That clears up my questions. I have put some more thought into the site I would use for reselling. I am probably going to use Facebook marketplace. Do you have any experience using it? You sound like a pretty knowledgeable person when it comes to antiques. I'm trying to widen my categories and there is SO MUCH stuff to learn. There is a local antique store that has a YouTube channel called Backporch Antiques that I have started watching to learn some more. He has a very expansive understanding of antiques including tools, furniture, quilts, glass, cars, and more.


----------



## FreeBirdTim (Nov 8, 2022)

Sorry for the slow reply! I use Facebook marketplace to promote my yard sales, but that's about it. Not a fan of FB and don't have an account with them.


----------



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (Nov 8, 2022)

FreeBirdTim said:


> Sorry for the slow reply! I use Facebook marketplace to promote my yard sales, but that's about it. Not a fan of FB and don't have an account with them.


The low fees sounded nice at first, but it turns out that you can't use marketplace until you have had Facebook for a year. So back to eBay it is. A yard sale once a year might not be a bad idea if I didn't live out in the boonies. Lol. I have tried to figure out the craigslist site, but from what I've seen ebay has a much bigger audience, so I'll probably just go with it.


----------



## Newtothiss (Nov 8, 2022)

East_Tn_Bottle_Guy said:


> The low fees sounded nice at first, but it turns out that you can't use marketplace until you have had Facebook for a year. So back to eBay it is. A yard sale once a year might not be a bad idea if I didn't live out in the boonies. Lol. I have tried to figure out the craigslist site, but from what I've seen ebay has a much bigger audience, so I'll probably just go with it.


Though ebay will charge you fees, you can offset that with your asking price (and shipping fee), and they do offer really good deals shipping wise..

CL and antique/second hand stores are a good alternative (though you will probably net less).


----------



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (Nov 8, 2022)

Ive thought about antique stores (there's 2 near me) but I just don't think I'll have enough time/items to justify the price of rent.


----------



## Newtothiss (Nov 8, 2022)

East_Tn_Bottle_Guy said:


> Ive thought about antique stores (there's 2 near me) but I just don't think I'll have enough time/items to justify the price of rent.


CL and eBay then...


----------



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (Nov 8, 2022)

Newtothiss said:


> CL and eBay then...


Alright thanks


----------



## Mudbug (Nov 8, 2022)

East_Tn_Bottle_Guy said:


> Another thing I was wondering about is shipping. Isnit better to use flat rate? Or does it depend on the item? I have been hearing about "buyer pays shipping" is there an option of seller paying it? If anyone with an ebay sellers account could chime in that would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


Free shipping attracts more possible buyers, but then it costs you out of your profits. It used to be if free shipping was offered there is some kind of "perk" ebay offers to entice it, but I'm not sure of that because eBay has changed a lot since I first started selling on it. They have cut into a sellers market "lions share" and made it now their own. Basically, in my experiences, you'll secure approx. 50% of what the item sells for and that is in collectibles category, other categories cost more.


----------



## Newtothiss (Nov 8, 2022)

Mudbug said:


> Free shipping attracts more possible buyers, but then it costs you out of your profits. It used to be if free shipping was offered there is some kind of "perk" ebay offers to entice it, but I'm not sure of that because eBay has changed a lot since I first started selling on it. They have cut into a sellers market "lions share" and made it now their own. Basically, in my experiences, you'll secure approx. 50% of what the item sells for and that is in collectibles category, other categories cost more.


Fees (a percentage depending on item) are taken out of both the item's sold price AND shipping fees.


I could go on for quite a while regarding ebay's fees/policies and my opinions about such..
I'll bite my tongue though, as I have made a pretty penny through them, and don't wish to get booted from here.

If you are going to ship bottles/jars, SERIOUSLY learn the art of packing such items!


----------

